# Uti



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all, 

Just after some advice if anyone can help. Bella did a wee in the house yesterday and the day before. Yesterday she hadn't even reached the back door and she started to wee. 
I no she is only 5 months old and maybe this is normal but we have been very lucky with her potty training, a few accidents when we brought her home but nothing since. She even gives us a signal if we haven't seen her go to the back door that's why I'm a little concerned as she knows where she goes to the toilet.
I no very little about UTI, is she to young or could this be the start of one? She is fine in every other way


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Angie,

There is no particular age limitage for UTIs. The general signs for a UTi are frequent peeing and sometimes, but bye no means alwasys , there can be blood in the urine.

If she isn't peeing frequently, i wouldn't be too concerned. Just go back to potty training mode to remind her of where she needs to go.

Good Luck.

Heather


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you Heather,

Sometimes you just need to be told the obvious, she isn't weeing anymore than normal. The odd thing is she knows where to wee as after the incident she went to the back door to go for a wee. She has been fine this morning, daddy wasn't amused so if there isn't a problem I don't think she will be doing it again a hurry


----------



## shona (Mar 20, 2012)

Maya started having the odd accident last month (she's 6 months) after being potty trained quite quickly early on. It was mostly if left with anyone else or if she was walked late, and when we'd both been out. My puppy class teacher said she was just testing us and likened it to a humans "terrible twos". It lasted about 3 weeks and I'm happy to say she's back to normal now. Think they just go through stages like children.


----------

